
Computer manpower: is there a crisis? - fanf2
https://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/Curtis-ComputerManpower/
======
Will_Do
I've been thinking a lot lately that, given the general complexity of building
software/hardware and our ambitions for what computers ought to be able to do,
there should be a much larger percentage of the population working on building
software.

I don't know whether that's possible given the difficulty of building
software/hardware today and the general (lack of) interest of the general
population but 3.6M software engineers in the U.S. (1% of the total) and 18M
in the world[0] (0.2% of the total) seems way lower than optimal.

[0]: [https://www.computerworld.com/article/2483690/it-
careers/ind...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/2483690/it-
careers/india-to-overtake-u-s--on-number-of-developers-by-2017.html)

